# My GSD doesn't want inside anymore and used to sleep inside every night.



## disneylvr7 (Jan 15, 2014)

The past few days my GSD does not want anything to do with staying inside. She is 11 months old and would always sleep in my bedroom in her bed next to mine. She would also sleep through the night and wouldn't stir until I would wake. About three nights ago she woke up in the middle of night all shook up and restless. I let her out to see if she needed the bathroom and that was a no. I also looked around the house and didnt see anything suspicious. Since this night though she has not wanted in the house and wont even sleep in my room anymore and she used to love when I asked her if she wanted to go to bed. Any ideas on what could be causing this strange behavior? I can't figure it out.


----------



## blackjack21 (Sep 19, 2013)

That is one strange story. Spooked by a spirit perhaps?

Did you change the room temperature by any chance? Maybe its now too hot for your pup?
My pup always use to sleep with me in my room and would cry if I had closed the door and he wasnt in. Recently, i caught a cold and It been freezing here in Toronto so I had to hike up the heat. He now sleeps in the living room, or hallway of my bedroom and only occasionally sleep on the foot of my bed for an hour or so in the morning.


----------



## disneylvr7 (Jan 15, 2014)

The temperature is still set the same (around 69 degrees) and we have been in the house almost a year. I am not sure if that helps any. But if it was something supernatural wouldnt it have bothered her before?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl did it while in heat at 11 months, she wants to make some male "friends". Now my girl comes straight back in like before. Dont leave her out while in heat, I had one little white dog come under the fence but I stopped him.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like something frightened her but it's knowing what especially the fact won't Come in the house something has really spooked her though it's trying find out what it was 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

